# Shoprite LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay, I admit that what we saw this past week was bizarre. It certainly was not what I would want to be watching every week, but it was kind of interesting. Once again we had an exciting finish, with the winner not determined until the final hole. 

I have read most of the criticism that has been posted in many of the golf forums regarding how this tournament was handled. I could not disagree more. I think the LPGA did a wonderful job in making the best of a most unfortunate situation. Many of the posts I read stated that the tournament should have been cancelled. I think that is very short sighted. We have to look at the big picture. This was an inaugural tournament, with a brand new sponsor. Losing the Pro-Am was bad enough. Walking away would not have been in the best interest of anyone involved. With the current state of our economy, the LPGA can not afford to lose a tournament, especially one in this tropical paradise.
I say we give 3 cheers to the decision makers over at the LPGA for getting together and finding a way to bring us golf this past week. For those complainers, you can press your remote and watch something else.
I for one was thankful that I got to see the women play.

Now that that is off my chest we can look ahead to this coming week's tournament. The LPGA moves to my home state of New Jersey, for the playing of the Shoprite LPGA Classic Presented by Acer. This tournament is 54 holes.

This will be tournament #11 of 28 this year, and will lead into the following week's Major Championship in Rochester, N.Y.

Here are the key details:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Shoprite LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

*California Golf*

Same with you, I also give cheers to the decision makers of LPGA, through them, golf becomes enjoyable again. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first 2 days have now been posted.

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Shoprite LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1 Shanshan Feng -6 F 
2 Haeji Kang -3 F 
2 Moriya Jutanugarn -3 F 
4 Chie Arimura -2 F 
4 Anna Nordqvist -2 F 
6 Karine Icher -1 F 
6 Karrie Webb -1 F 
6 Hee Young Park -1 F 
6 Michelle Wie -1 F 
6 Amanda Blumenherst -1 F 
11 Jennie Lee E F 
11 Mika Miyazato E F 
11 In-Kyung Kim E F 
11 Beatriz Recari E F 
15 So Yeon Ryu +1 F 
15 Yani Tseng +1 F 
15 Jill McGill +1 F 
15 Jenny Shin +1 F 

For the full leaderboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Shoprite LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------

